# Looking for a EMT-b -> W-EMT upgrade class



## thatJeffguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm finding lots of W-EMT classes that include the EMT-b, but I'm looking just to take the bridge class from -b to W-.  Any recommendations?


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

WMI, SOLO, and all the major WEMT programs have such a thing.  Just look on their schedule for an "upgrade" or "module" class.  WMI's is called WUMP - Wilderness Upgrade for Medical Professionals.  It's five to seven days, usually.  Also, a WFR course will often upgrade an EMT to WEMT.


----------



## kybackcountry (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure what part of the country you are in, but Backcountry Rescue Institute is doing a W-EMT upgrade (5-day course) in NC in May.

http://www.backcountryrescue.com/


----------



## medic8613 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Emt-b+wemt*

There are a few major wilderness medicine schools that offer both EMT-B+WEMT courses, and WEMT "upgrades". When you are looking, look for things like WEMT "Upgrade", "extension" or "module".  Here are some of the best regarded agencies offering WEMT upgrades:

Wilderness Medical Associates: www.wildmed.com
SOLO: www.soloschools.com
Remote Medical International: www.remotemedical.com
NOLS Wilderness Medical Institute: www.nols.edu.wmi

A common problem with WEMT courses is that they can be hard to find and fit into your schedule. Sometimes you have to travel pretty far to take them. They are, however, well worth the time and effort. Like EMSLaw said, you can sometimes take a WFR course as an upgrade, as the material covered is more or less the same...but I stress "more or less."

A word of caution: If you take a WEMT upgrade from a company not listed in people's posts (all of which are legitimate institutions), do some background research on the company. Don't go to a place named Uncle Frank's Outdoor School. Uncle Frank probably has the same authority to issue wilderness medical certifications as as K-Mart does.


----------

